# Trolling motor



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

What is it called when a boat has a Trolling motor with a special prop half in the water to mimic a schooling action

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Splasher prop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I call it "aggravating" when it's done right on top of you. LOL but I have been called a grouchy old cuss at times


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

I know that's right

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is why you have the Trolling motor Spot lock. If your school moves over to their boat with the SPLASHER you just spot lock about two feet from the back of their motor and continue catching fish! Ask if they have an extra BUD in the boat too!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Gofish2day said:


> That is why you have the Trolling motor Spot lock. If your school moves over to their boat with the SPLASHER you just spot lock about two feet from the back of their motor and continue catching fish! Ask if they have an extra BUD in the boat too!


Lol then your story will make the other thread!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The best splasher to draw white/striped bass to the boat, is a 17" striped bass held boat side for a few seconds.
Of course that opportunity only comes when the striped bass are in the lake in big numbers and there are a good number of adults. Which will be 2 years off from now if the gates stay closed enough to keep a wash out from happening.
Watch the screen blow up with fish when you do. Just like chicken dolphin off shore.
Unhook it and let it go before it starts to slow down and show stress.
Those trolling motors splashing the top of the water are intimating striped/white bass breaking the surface chasing shad.

Many years back after hurricane Rita, and the lake was low for years, the striped bass built up to large schools and provided some fantastic action.
It was fast and furious action too, it was the curse of death to hook an undersize striper. As it took you out of the action for a bit as you lost time landing and unhooking it.
Those schooling stripers could travel fast while feeding (10mph) and action did not last long. 
So I always armed everybody with a large bait, something like a 1oz chrome trap or a 2oz slab from WhiteBassFisher. 
Those slabs had strong enough rings and hooks to hold any striped bass you hooked.An Acaemy slab was worthless and the first adult striper would rip the hooks off the ring or bend the hooks out like a needle.
Any undersized striper was held boat side until the rest of the fisherman could hook up with bigger ones if possible.
You had to release it before it showed stress, or the school would detect that and move off.
The worst thing to happen in a school of large striped bass was to hook an adult one and loose it, the whole school would leave like scalded cats.
You could catch and release/loose smaller ones with no problem.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> That is why you have the Trolling motor Spot lock. If your school moves over to their boat with the SPLASHER you just spot lock about two feet from the back of their motor and continue catching fish! Ask if they have an extra BUD in the boat too!


 You're a funny guy, Karl!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*this are one*

.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ML56 said:


> .


New one in ME!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

hey, sometimes you need an extra BUD when fishing!!!!
Loy is spot on in his post.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Back 25 years or so on the river feeding conroe. the whites were really thick when they spawned. You could see them splashing in the water. Stay about 30 yards away and let your trolling motor splash in the water or if there was a little brush in the water let it splash in it. The whites would go crazy. Thick enough to catch with a net. This was up near LD'S house. 

Yeh it is annoying when out alone and no, one around then comes a splasher or thumper. I will stop there before I offend someone.

2 things I have taught Karl to do. Wear a pfd and no drankin in the boat. Or I should say when he is with me.


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

ML56 said:


> .


Pm me your number

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

